# Dug up some oldies. (one 'possibly' NSFW-ish )



## PerfectlyFlawed (Sep 12, 2010)

**Put the NSFW on the title.. because im not sure whether her being 'that' revealing in the first shot is considered so or not. Better safe than sorry?***:lmao:

Was going through my picture folders recently and found these. Thought id see what kind of C/C I could get on these in hoped to better my portrait photography.
First of all, the first shot was taken before I got my DSLR with a Nikon Coolpix (used what I had at the time..lol):meh:
Second and third, when i first bought my dslr --testing it out on a friend ... so I was quite the noob in Portrait mode (tsk tsk)

I've come  a long way since then...just have not taken anything recently ( I'm working on that)

So as far as these go.. framing/composition, lighting(natural), PP, etc...
any pointers or even a good swift kick in the ass would be great  lol

I learn from my mistakes.

So what do you think? Let me have it!

1.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The hair in her face in this one is driving me nuts..lol But i wasnt sure i should mess with it.

EDIT: Also, this isnt the first ive posted shots of her-- ( and her damn blue hair..lol) so yes, its not a blue 'tint' her hair has some bright ass blue streaks in it. ...thought id throw that in there. K im Done.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Sep 12, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Taylor510ce (Sep 12, 2010)

Other than the colorcast, clipped shoulder and shadow around her head, I think the first one is decent for auto p&s. I like the highlights on the skin on her shoulder, cheek, nose, and forhead, The second and third I think could use better lighting, but I am on my laptop so could not say for sure. They look a little dull like they need some fill. #2 doesn't look flattering. Looks like she doesn't have a neck, or is a hunch back. I would say other than the stray hairs being excessive, #3 is the best. It looks intimate and candid. If you had some better lighting with some highlights/glow, maybe a little skin smoothing and the stray hairs gone, I would think that #3 would be a pretty damn good shot. ( of course, thats just my personal taste though )


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Sep 12, 2010)

Taylor510ce said:


> Looks like she doesn't have a neck, or is a hunch back.


:lmao: well that cant be good! LOL Thanks for the C/C,


----------



## Taylor510ce (Sep 12, 2010)

No problem. Do you go to ASU?


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Sep 12, 2010)

Taylor510ce said:


> No problem. Do you go to ASU?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope, I dont. But I live ridiculously close to it.


----------



## Taylor510ce (Sep 12, 2010)

Check your PMs


----------



## dalewood (Sep 12, 2010)

is that a set of dogtags i see around your neck. but all and all they look good


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Sep 12, 2010)

Taylor510ce said:


> Check your PMs


Checked, and responded.:thumbup:


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Sep 12, 2010)

dalewood said:


> is that a set of dogtags i see around your neck. but all and all they look good



Yes, it is. They were her fathers who recently passed away. She doesnt take them off. ... And Thank you!


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Sep 12, 2010)

Bump. Really just 2 people? Maybe I should change my name to *Erose* haha


----------



## SrBiscuit (Sep 13, 2010)

PerfectlyFlawed said:


> Bump. Really just 2 people? Maybe I should change my name to *Erose* haha


 
yeah but then you'd have to use 1,000 smilies in every post.


----------



## misstwinklytoes (Sep 13, 2010)

Just get a Hot Avatar. 

<<<<<<<<<


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Sep 13, 2010)

misstwinklytoes said:


> Just get a Hot Avatar.
> 
> <<<<<<<<<


 My Avatar will never be as hot as yours....... *sigh* FML. :lmao:


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Sep 13, 2010)

SrBiscuit said:


> PerfectlyFlawed said:
> 
> 
> > Bump. Really just 2 people? Maybe I should change my name to *Erose* haha
> ...


Really? Ok...:gah::meh::er::lmao::meh::hug::
:greenpbl::xeacesign::razz::taped sh:
:arrow::blush2::violin:

Yay Me! :scratch:  Is it working Yet?!


----------



## SrBiscuit (Sep 13, 2010)

lolz


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Sep 16, 2010)

I guess my 1,000 Smilies didnt work.  oh well. Should have put this in "People photography" section , huh?


----------

